# Ever hear of fon in munich? Ever get migraine?



## ExpatInBerlin

Ok... Its tricky even explaining this...

For five or so years i lived in Prague... Roughly east of Munich. Twice a year i would get whooping great big migraine, diahrea and near deathnlike experience. After three or four years, a Czech friend mentioned some folk suffer something that relates to changes in the season, barometric air pressure that result in symtoms like i described. Her dad suffered them, and i also met someone else who had them. We would typically suffer the pains within a day or two of each other though we did not know each other, it was something that would come up eventually in conversation when we did get to meet.

Now scroll forward to last year when i worked with a lad from Munich. He mentioned to me that some people in Munich suffer this and the papers reference it as "fon".

Anyone heard of it? I dont get the problem here in Berlin. But i have a normally healthy friend who has been brought to her knees in pain with migraine earlier today. I have tried to find some reference to this, in german or english so i can share it with her but i cannot. I am hoping someone knows what i am talking about and can point me in the right direction...

Thanks!


----------



## Kawasutra

ExpatInBerlin said:


> Ok... Its tricky even explaining this...
> 
> For five or so years i lived in Prague... Roughly east of Munich. Twice a year i would get whooping great big migraine, diahrea and near deathnlike experience. After three or four years, a Czech friend mentioned some folk suffer something that relates to changes in the season, barometric air pressure that result in symtoms like i described. Her dad suffered them, and i also met someone else who had them. We would typically suffer the pains within a day or two of each other though we did not know each other, it was something that would come up eventually in conversation when we did get to meet.
> 
> Now scroll forward to last year when i worked with a lad from Munich. He mentioned to me that some people in Munich suffer this and the papers reference it as "fon".
> 
> Anyone heard of it? I dont get the problem here in Berlin. But i have a normally healthy friend who has been brought to her knees in pain with migraine earlier today. I have tried to find some reference to this, in german or english so i can share it with her but i cannot. I am hoping someone knows what i am talking about and can point me in the right direction...
> 
> Thanks!


The "Fön" is a common problem in Munich. It results from a drastic change in barometric air pressure from one day to the other. That´s why it is possible that you have somedays +15° during winter. But what I know it only causes migraine and or headache and or some dizziness.
I was also suffering from the "Fön"...


----------



## ExpatInBerlin

Kawasutra said:


> The "Fön" is a common problem in Munich. It results from a drastic change in barometric air pressure from one day to the other. That´s why it is possible that you have somedays +15° during winter. But what I know it only causes migraine and or headache and or some dizziness.
> I was also suffering from the "Fön"...


Thanks mate... I am glad someone else can confirm that it does exist, and its proper spelling too... My friend was fine Sunday and I am pretty sure she has started to suffer it!


----------

